
Disney World to Require Mandatory Fingerprint Scans - electic
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/my-disney-experience/my-magic-plus-privacy/
======
jacalata
I think this title is a panicky incorrect reaction to someone noticing the
word 'fingerprint' for the first time in a Disney document, and not knowing
that (a) Disney has been using fingerprint scanners with their tickets for
maybe a decade (b) you can still opt to present ID instead of using them. You
can even see it in the text behind the posted link, if that's your entire
exposure to Disney information:

> Are all guests required to use Ticket Tag?

> If you don't want to use Ticket Tag, you can simply carry and show a photo
> ID that matches the name identified with your ticket.

